
Colorffy – Resources and tools for designers and developers - giancarlosgza
https://www.colorffy.com/
======
giancarlosgza
Hi Hacker News! Here are some features from Colorffy:

1\. It's a design website, where you can search for color gradients and
palettes, get color codes like hex, rgb, hsl and cmyk

2\. Preview UI elements (buttons, badges, navbars, cards), with differents
gradients, css codes and images downloads

3\. We have some cool generators like for color gradients, random colors and
get colors from images

I'd like to monetize this by selling a pro version with additional features
like color blindness filter for colors, icon previews with differents
palettes, saving of unlimited gradients from the generators and liking of
color gradients and palettes that we post.

